# General Chat > General Discussion >  Boutique Hotels in Santiago

## robwotson

Hi. I've been looking on the net for boutique hotels in santiago but the ones I've found don't look great. I want something that has a bit of character and at the same time to be of a high standard, nice decor etc. If anyone could reccommend one they have been to it would be great. A friend of ours stayed at one called villafranca but was rather disappointed with the service so we'd rather not stay there. If anyone has any better alternatives it would be much appreciated.
Many thanks,

----------


## xenosadams

Hello to you, and boutique hotels offering a better service are the ones who are the President and the providence of 'Sheraton Hotel, services, etc. offered is really good.

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

There are many shops and everything you may decide that you want in this area.

----------


## ronnywarn

I visited Santiago recently. I have a list of good and standard list of boutique hotels in Santiago, I think it will be very helpful to you. Those hotels names are such as Hotel Rugendas, Hotel Orly, The Aubrey Hotel and Santiago Hillside Hotel.

----------


## ronaldfung

The town is located in a remote area and therefore only effective by bus. These are always the first to be booked during the tourist season. The hotel room is well furnished with air prepare and is rather expansive.

----------


## johnnbates

When it comes to your accommodation, you will be spoiled for choice. Conversion of colonial architecture, boutique hotels and grand resort hotel options in Cuba between. However, if money is no object then there are several hotels, a real stand out.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

The town is located in a remote area and therefore only effective by bus. These are always the first to be booked during the tourist season. The hotel room is well furnished with air prepare and is rather expansive.

----------


## seniorlivingca

I visited Santiago recently. I have a list of good and standard list of boutique hotels in Santiago, I think it will be very helpful to you. Those hotels names are such as Hotel Rugendas, Hotel Orly, The Aubrey Hotel and Santiago Hillside Hotel.

----------


## donaldbotham12

I visited Santiago recently. I have a list of good and standard list of boutique hotels in Santiago, I think it will be very helpful to you. Those hotels names are such as Hotel Rugendas, Hotel Orly, The Aubrey Hotel and Santiago Hillside Hotel.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

The town is located in a remote area and therefore only effective by bus. These are always the first to be booked during the tourist season. The hotel room is well furnished with air prepare and is rather expansive.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I visited Santiago recently. I have a list of good and standard list of boutique hotels in Santiago, I think it will be very helpful to you. Those hotels names are such as Hotel Rugendas, Hotel Orly, The Aubrey Hotel and Santiago Hillside Hotel.

----------


## martinjack58

Hello to you, and boutique hotels offering a better service are the ones who are the President and the providence of 'Sheraton Hotel, services, etc. offered is really good.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I visited Santiago recently. I have a list of good and standard list of boutique hotels in Santiago, I think it will be very helpful to you. Those hotels names are such as Hotel Rugendas, Hotel Orly, The Aubrey Hotel and Santiago Hillside Hotel.

----------


## kevinmark52

I visited Santiago recently. I have a list of good and standard list of boutique hotels in Santiago, I think it will be very helpful to you. Those hotels names are such as Hotel Rugendas, Hotel Orly, The Aubrey Hotel and Santiago Hillside Hotel.

----------


## florianmayotte

Santiago is the best place where you can go for tour. I heard many things about it. You can have lot of hotels and motels in santiago. I am going to mention some of the favorite hotels such as the aubrey boutique hotel, lastarria boutique hotel, hotel orly and so on.

----------


## davidsmith36

There are alot of charming intimate Boutique Hotels in Santiago. So you gonna have a lot of options after reaching there.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Hotel Boutique Castillo Rojo. Featuring free Wi-Fi and a free French breakfast, Hotel Boutique Castillo Rojo offers accommodations in Santiago. Boulevard Suites. Hotel Boutique Le Reve. Hotel Boutique Su Merced. Lastarria Boutique Hotel. CasaDeTodos B&B Boutique.

----------

